# Vodka Cherries



## luvs (May 30, 2005)

1 pt. 100 proof Absolut
3 jars marischino cherries

pour cherries and juice into bowl and pour vodka over; mix well. pack cherries into large jar; pour liquid over and allow to soak for several days. use within 2 weeks.
serve cherries and use leftover liquid for tasty vodka shots.


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2005)

Hey Luvs, since you seem to like cherries and liquor maybe you can help me out with something I received.  A friend gave me a small jar (8 oz.) of Morello Cherry Conserve with Brandy and I haven't a clue what I can do with it.  Any ideas?  

Was thinking it may taste good using a little in a trifle, but not sure.


----------



## luvs (May 30, 2005)

you could try it melted over vanilla bean ice cream, yum!
you could try it drizzled over NY style cheesecake, too.
or sponge cake!
bet it'd be good on toast, too. a sweet multi-grain would be awesome.


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2005)

Oooh the ice cream sounds yummy.    I love a good vanilla ice cream and I bet the topping melted would be yummy.  Will have to be very very careful that I don't end up getting sick from too much sugar.  Will have to sprinkle the topping on top.  Should last me a while that way too.  

TY TY TY TY


----------



## luvs (May 30, 2005)

glad to be of help, icy.

lol, i made myself sick on sugar at a picnic yesterday. there was a strawberry jell-o pretzel dessert with a layer of marshmallow cream, and throughout the day, i ended up having 3 servings of it. it was sooo good. of couse i ended up with my head in the toilet for a good five minutes.


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2005)

Ouch that takes all the fun of OD'ing on sugar.  I have an intolerance to sugar, so I have to be very very careful.  Sometimes even a tablespoon of a sweet can make me sick.  But fortunately I would rather have salty treats than sugar treats.  But once in a while NOTHING tastes better than some ooey, gooey, sugar treat.


----------



## luvs (May 30, 2005)

yeah, icy, i prefer salt, too. i don't usually really like sweet stuff. too cloying.
my favorite snacks are hard pretzels and beef jerky.


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE beef jerky that isn't sweet or spicy.  Stomach can't handle spicy too well either.    Love peanuts, pretzels, chips, ....SALT!!!!!!


----------

